# KC BMW Club DE/Club Race at Heartland Park Topeka



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*2006 Surface of the <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1LACE w:st="on"><ST1LACENAME w:st="on">Sun</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACENAME w:st="on">Driving</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACETYPE w:st="on">School</ST1LACETYPE></ST1LACE> and Club Race Presented by Baron BMW *​
Baron BMW and The Kansas City BMW Club invite you to join us at the all new Heartland Park Topeka for the 11th annual Surface of the Sun Driving School. The school includes two days of instructed driving and a Friday orientation day for instructors and approved advanced students.​
This year's event will feature the first ever BMW CCA Club Race at Heartland Park as part of the on-track activities. Students will have the opportunity to get as much track time as at our past schools with the added bonus of watching BMW Club Racers practice and compete at the new home of the SCCA Runoffs!

Costs:
$295 Saturday-Sunday Student
$100 Friday (Instructors and Approved Advanced Students)
$150 Instructors (Friday-Sunday)

Online registration and payment is available now through MotorsportReg.com! 
http://www.motorsportreg.com/calendar/event.cfm?uidEvent=B4DD4C0D-ED12-5C16-871F927740E646E0

I am the event master. Please respond with questions and/or comments or send me a private message.


----------



## M3 Mike (Jun 13, 2005)

This will be an awesome event!

The word is quickly spreading about the new Heartland Park.

I was there at a recent SCCA race that had over 300 racers!!

The recent PCA DE/ Club Race at Heartland Park was a near sell out!

If you want a chance to drive the new Runoffs configured track you better sign up quick!


----------

